# What Kind of Hunter Are You?



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Dr. Ron Howard from Texas A & M and author of the "Hunting Discipline" curriculum for the National 4-H Shooting Sports Program identifies six(6) stages that hunters go through throughout their lives.

*1. Shooter stage*- Motivation and satisfaction is governed by the use of their equipment. Success is most often measured in the number of shots taken. The negative side of this level of development is that the individual may shoot at inappropriate targets like protected species or game that do not offer high percentage killing shots. Some may even degenerate into practice shooting while in the hunting field.

*2. Limit Bagger*- The limit bagger measures success against the standard of the bag limit. Numbers bagged is the key satisfaction. Excellent days in the field may be fun for some, but not for this individual if they don't get their limit. Competitiveness and greed are shortfalls for the limit bagger. In addition, their measure of success may cloud excellent days of hunting with failure to bag the proscribed number of game animals.

*3. Trophy Hunter*- The trophy hunter is the first ethical stage in hunter development. The individuals pre-determine criteria for the game they are seeking. The biggest problem with the trophy hunter is that individuals may become too focused upon the quality of the trophy that they forget about the other elements contributing to the quality of the hunt.

*4. Method Hunter*- Tools and techniques of the hunt are more important than the bag or the "quality" of the game taken for the method hunter. How game is taken is the primary measure of success. Generally the method hunter had a deeper commitment to the chase and has acquired specialized equipment and skill to permit pursuit of his or her favorite game. Lack of tolerance for users of other methods may be a problem with some method hunters.

*5. Aesthetic Hunter*- Often called the "mellowing out stage", these kinds of hunters are motivated and satisfied primarily be the processes of hunting. Their satisfactions are based upon the total experience. Bagging game and specialization in technique or equipment is important, but all of these are secondary to appreciation for the total experience of hunting. Some say they are ethically mature.

*6. Give Back Something Hunter*- These hunters have reached a stage where they want to give back to the sport of hunting. These are contributions to the future of hunting who are committed to the promotion, advancement, and continuation of hunting. Generally they are motivated by a sense of responsibility or gratitude for what the sport has done for them.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I am a blend. I've been hunting for almost 20 years. So I've mellowed out but always go out with the intent to shoot a limit.

If it doesn't happen all the time, oh well. But I do need to get into birds. I learned that my enjoyment does come from getting into birds. I found that out by hunting public land in E. Washington for pheasants. If I'm not seeing animals, I'll just save the gas money and go dog training.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I think I'm stuck between method and aesthetic...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> I think I'm stuck between method and aesthetic...


Funny cuz I was going to post the exact same thing. It's not the shooting, it's getting the sky full of locked birds coming in..............

Gimme this all day long...

[siteimg]2590[/siteimg]


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

None of the above, since I hunt almost everything as a food item. Our family eats about 10 meals per year of domestic meat. All the rest is wild game.
I get a bigger kick out of watching my dogs work pheasants, grouse and partridge. The shooting, although adding to the table, is secondary.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I've been all 6 at points in my life. I am the last 3 now.

Did the #1 in the 60s, the #2 in the 70s, the #3 in the 80s, and the last 10+ years been doing the last 3.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm primarly a meat hunter that enjoys nothing more than a good, safe hunt with family and friends.
I do feel like I am at the 1st stage though when I am notching out my deer tag, that sinking feeling that I have waited all year for this and now it is over..... I don't think that will ever go away no matter how old I get. :huh:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am a combination of the last three.......I just don't like the "mellowing out stage".....I am only 28 so I am far from mellowing out.....I want to be in the feild and woods more. But harvest is the least of my goals.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

H20, what else did you do in the 60s and 70s? :beer:

I would say that I am probably still a limit hunter.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I just enjoy getting out in the outdoors. I just enjoy leaving the pager for the Fire Department and Ambulance behind shuting the cell phone off and leaving it in a pocket under a layer of camoflauge and hearing nothing but nature. Then when the time is a right the sound of a .30-06 180 grain cutting the air never hurts the day. Also when the family gets together for the deer season is always fun the only rules are is no talking about work or any problems that doesn't pertain to the hunting trip. So the biggest worry is to bring the Remington 150 Grains or Federal 180's along or bring both.

:beer: :sniper:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Probably between 4 & 5. Nothing I love more than watching my dog work upland game...but I feel sorry for her when she has worked so hard and doesn't kick anything up, or kicks up just hens. It's like she'll look at me as if to say "why aren't you shooting those birds so I can run and get them you idiot!!!!"


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

between 4 and 5 although im just a kid killing one goose is fun as long as i see the sky full as chris said. Or just seeing birds is better than sitting at home doing nothing.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm a little of 4 yet. I still really like to screw around with guns and loads and reloading but I don't care to buy more decoys or any of the new equipment.

My move into 5 started last fall and finally came to a head this spring when I asked myself why I was even out hunting. I was at a point where I was either going to quit or things were going to have to change dramatically.

I am moving into 6 more and more as I like helping out wildlife orgs and doing a few things to help kids get into the sport.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I guess I'm lucky ol #7.... the contrived combination of all your stages when and where needed.

I still like the thrill of the kill, but every natural event from a mouse walking by to a moose scaring the hell out of you when it makes its death charge is what keeps me going. I totally love what nature can do for me.

I also was born knowing to give more than I take and pass down what I know to the next ones. It's natural to do that and also a pleasant experience.

The strategy of the hunt is the ultimate playground, from human decoys to robots we will continue to outsmart our prey, that also is natural.

So for me there are no definite stages to put anyone in other than hunter or non-hunter. We are all the same just different days.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The game has been to easy at times over the years. Been there done that, used this used. Now its time to put the 12 gauges away and break out the 28 gauges for geese. This fall should be a blast with a sub-bore!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm definitely a four-point-something.

You might be a <5 if...

you drag a goose trailer around thousands of miles of prairie trail each Fall.

On the serious side, I don't really see 6 as an independent category, but rather an "over-lay" or "power-ball" that's added to the others, albeit probably in increasing amplitude as one moves along from 1-5.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I am a 5 and 6 combination. As you get older (like me) you realize that you can not continue to take year after year and not give anything back to the things that have provided so much enjoyment. The experience far outweighs the bag limit in my view.

Bob


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

A solid 41/2, must still have toys and gadgets but finding the pleasure of wildfowl manipulation a big plus. Have been # 6 for a long time in different degrees, it's a good thing.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> I'm a little of 4 yet. I still really like to screw around with guns and loads and reloading but I don't care to buy more decoys or any of the new equipment.
> 
> My move into 5 started last fall and finally came to a head this spring when I asked myself why I was even out hunting. I was at a point where I was either going to quit or things were going to have to change dramatically.
> 
> I am moving into 6 more and more as I like helping out wildlife orgs and doing a few things to help kids get into the sport.


I also am a little of 4 also,but have found that moving into 5 and 6 to a certain extent,has made hunting much more enjoyable.
My most memorable hunts I dont even remember shooting this bird,or that bird.I remember wathcing snow geese barrol rolling into decoys or a roost,my nephews expression when a flock of mallards landed less than 5' from him,the kid from Illinois having the best mallard hunt he has ever had,hunting with Dan and Monte is allways guarranteed to be a good time even if the shooting is not so good.
People have allways asked me how I could drive out to a hunting area and sleep in the truck for two nights never leaving the area.It is because I love every minute of it.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm down to a 6 now,enjoy watching others have a good time.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I must be more of a method hunter, looking into my gun safe I have no "Basic"hunting rifles. I have Custom target grade 10/22s, I have a bull barreled .17 HMR I now refer to as the squirrel thumper, I have brushguns in the form of semi auto and short and fast lever guns. I have long range rifles, such as my Remington Sendero .300 win mag, a Ruger #1 in .300 Weatherby mag. I have heavy barreled, .22-250s and .243s I have shotguns, short barreled and full camo turkey guns with 3 1/2 inch chambers, I have long barreled semis with engraved receivers and fancy walnut. I have pistols, short compact Springfields for CCW, competetion grade 1911s for hole punching, long barreled revolvers for hunting and back-up work. Target .22 pistols because I love frog legs but haven't mastered the gig yet. (and never will as lond as I keep shooting!) I have short Axle to axle bows because I hunt in close quarted ground blinds and tree stands, long axle to axle bows because they are more forgiving when I decide to stalk. And an excalibur crossbow because it is the best in the world. I have spring pattern camo, fall pattern camo, late fall pattern camo, and god forbid SNOW CAMO! I have knives that would make Rambo jealous. And I consider it a sin to use the same knife on a deer you clean squirrels with and the other way around. At the bare minimum a true hunter can get by with no fewer than 6 knives, those being, fixed blade filet knife, fixed blase skinning knife, folding skinning knife, gut hook knife, either a buck 110 or something similar, and finally a leatherman multi tool.

Yes I would say I am very specialized.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

PJ said:


> H20, what else did you do in the 60s and 70s? :beer:
> .


They did not call me the "yackamatic kid" for nothing back then. I loved shooting at stuff, and lots of times if I did not have my limit, I jump shot while push poling to fill my limit back then. And I used to fish a LOT too. :thumb: Oh and I did often partake in the :beer: during the 70s and 80s :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I personally span from 3-5 depending on the various hunts that I'm on. Big game I am still towards the 3-4 stages of my hunting career, as I still put value in bagging a large whitetail and the methods I use are important to me. However, as a waterfowl hunter I am in the 4-5 stage somplace as the method is important to me as well as the total experience, where as the limit is not as important as what happend on the given morning. I can't place a proper position on my status, but overall with all game I am a 3-5.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

It depends on the hunt. I think I embody all of them at one point each season.

For some reason, I still feel "competitive" in getting "mine" some days. I know it is probably wrong, but my competitive nature does show every now in then while I'm in the field.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

i am a method hunter. I spend way to long planning my hunt and when it doesnt go how i want i get upset and wonder why. I am definately not a trophy hunter. It doesnt matter how big the animal i get is. It is me vs the animals. It is a victory for me to win.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm a mix of the last two and little bit of the 4th. I have never been in the limiting out, trophy, or shooter stage though.


----------

